# What does "unknown cat ai level" error mean?



## pek (Jul 4, 2006)

I get this when I hit the misc drop down in atitool.  I pops then won't show until I minimize/re-open atitool.  I'm trying to troubleshoot a problem I've started having and need to know if this is normal for atitool or if it's related to my problem.

Well, if it helps, here's my config:

amd 64 3000+
Biostar N4SLI-A9 mb (it was on sale!)
2 gig ram
Sapphire x800 gto2 patched to x800 xtpe
latest and greatest drivers from ati and nvidia

The problem I've started about a month ago (when summer really started here).  I've had the x800 since Dec 2005, it's been running great, I have been moderately overclocking to 500 mhz cpu/520 mhz mem, not really pushing it compared to what I've read about.  I've been able to run everything at 1280x960 (I can read the font easy without my glasses at this size), COD2, FEAR, H/L2 no problems.  then the audio started to stutter once in a while.  Recently, the video (no inputs allowed, no movement on the screen) would freeze in a game, the audio would continue for about 30 sec, then it would go to a black screen, the audio would go into a tight loop.  I have to do a hard reset to reboot the pc.  XP would take longer than usual to start after one of these episodes.  I used atitool to see what was happening, since everest doesn't log temps.  I load my oc'd profile, then start 'scan for artifacts', it runs fine until the gpu temp hits about 64c (ambient is about 47c), then it crashes the pc.  If I go back to default (400mhz cpu/480 mem), run find max cpu, it crashes at about 69c at 488 mhz cpu (haven't tried to oc mem, one thing at a time).  the cpu never goes above 39c at 100% utilization during the scan for artifacts.  I'm going to see about an rma tomorrow, but while I was asking about the subject error, I thought I'd abuse the knowlege base of users here.

Thanks,
pek


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 5, 2006)

have u tried to put EVERYTHING to stock? even the bios?   also, welcome to tpu forums and enjoy ur stay


----------



## pek (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome.

I hesitate to muck about with changing the card bios back to the original since that's one of the things that can kill it for sure 9 a screwed up bios flash).  Besides, it's been working fine for 7 months.  Although I have a hard time with the card havin died so soon.  I mean, Sapphire did everything but load the 850 bios on it for you.  \

Any idea what the error message is?

pek


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 5, 2006)

i have absolutely no idea what it is and i cant tell what it is (ie: hardware level, software level, or bios level) so i cant pin point the place of error
Edit: that might be alittle comfusing... it basically means i dont no wats causing the problem


----------



## pek (Jul 5, 2006)

Sorry, looking back at my reply, I have no idea what I meant, except for I don't like flashing any kind of bios any time since there's too much that can go wrong.  Otherwise, all drivers, including audio are the latest versions.

pek


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 5, 2006)

well have u checked the psu and hard drives?


----------



## pek (Jul 5, 2006)

Took  a while, got an Antec p180, so not just any ps will work, had to jury-rig a ps with the case open.  Looks like the ps is ok, I get the same symptoms with another ps.  Tried an x800xl I had spare, still crashes when I try to oc.  Damn, forgot how annoying the fan on the x800xl is.  Disconnected all but the root HD, still goes south on me.  Ran memtest for about 4 hours, ran ok.  Damn, the only thing left is the mb, hate to have to swap that out right now.  Moved the x800gto2 to the other sli slot, nothing changed except I don't get the "Unknown cat ai level" error message.  Still like to know what that means, though.

Thanks all,
pek


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 5, 2006)

now i think i know, its the driver. it said unknown cat? that means unknown catylyst ai (driver) level


----------



## pek (Jul 6, 2006)

Ok, sounds fair.  It is plain, straight cat 6.6 from ATI, btw.  It seems to recognize it now, I have a choice of ai level of high or low on the misc drop down.  Nothing in the wiki about what that does, tho.

pek


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 6, 2006)

so u fixed the error?


----------



## pek (Jul 7, 2006)

Busy day today, Moved my vid card to the other slot, wiped out ALL my drivers (nvidia, realtek and ati, used driver cleaner), re-loaded nvidia drivers, then audio drivers, then zeropoint cat 6.4 without CC or CCC.  I've been able to run artifact scan for over 5 min with max temp about 63c (I have my Zalman vf-700 at 12v, still can't hear it).  I'm not going to get too froggy and say it's fixed, let's just say the symptoms have changed.

pek


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 7, 2006)

gj u fixed it then


----------

